# Wii #XXXX - Wii Music (Japan)



## B-Blue (Oct 16, 2008)

^^wiirelease-1427^^


----------



## Auyx (Oct 16, 2008)

Woop Woop This should not have too much of a language barrier . I'm gonna get it asap.


----------



## PainToad (Oct 16, 2008)

Auyx said:
			
		

> Woop Woop This should not have too much of a language barrier . I'm gonna get it asap.


Let us know if it works on PAL


----------



## shamantimk (Oct 16, 2008)

yea, tells us if this works on PAL (and how 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

i think this game is gonne sell really good.


----------



## garet12 (Oct 16, 2008)

are there any release dates for US/E versions ?


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Oct 16, 2008)

garet12 said:
			
		

> are there any release dates for US/E versions ?


yes


----------



## mooyah (Oct 16, 2008)

garet12 said:
			
		

> are there any release dates for US/E versions ?



http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/wii/data/950924.html

20th for US, next month for EU.


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 16, 2008)

Someone played it already? Could please give us the impressions, or maybe a small review?


----------



## OSW (Oct 16, 2008)

Debating whether to wait for english release or grab this tonight...

EDIT: hell, im getting it. 500mb isnt that bad (despite that i get capped at 20GB).

I just hope it works with backuploader otherwise its useless! (to me, my unchipped wii)


----------



## djgarf (Oct 16, 2008)

10x50mb O_O
hmm lol


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 16, 2008)

For those who are voting this game down, I HOPE YOU DIE.


----------



## Jei (Oct 16, 2008)

Has a japanese Wii game been released unscrubbed?

Or else, when this bias about scrubbing releases will stop?

I want to play things written in moonspeak, goddamnit, this game sounds so good that I wish I could try it right away instead of waiting for the english version... that's not fun, I can't seem to find nuked releases anywhere


----------



## ahtin (Oct 16, 2008)

3.3U run perfect


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Oct 16, 2008)

Gah cant find this on any of my sites.


----------



## Sstew (Oct 16, 2008)

shadowwarrior99999 said:
			
		

> Gah cant find this on any of my sites.




I found it, but its not been uploaded to any popular sites that Im aware of.


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thing is i tried most of the less popular sites i know of still cant find it :/
That sucks cause i really want to try this game


----------



## Sstew (Oct 16, 2008)

I should have this tested in an hour and I will let you guys know if it works on an NTSC Wii using the Backup Launcher.


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey...why is this release XXXX?  Is it nuked?


----------



## TinyTine (Oct 16, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> Hey...why is this release XXXX?  Is it nuked?



It's a scrubbed release, so it's nuked.


----------



## OSW (Oct 16, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> Hey...why is this release XXXX?  Is it nuked?


i think scrubbed, hence nuked.

edit: got there too slow lol


----------



## Chanser (Oct 16, 2008)

I see it, shame I can't burn it onto CD.


----------



## Endogene (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm eager to check out this game for myself.


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok i found it im geting it now In a hour time i will try it with the backup loader,


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 16, 2008)

interesting~!! but is pretty tiring for the arms ... lol.. maybe can be wii fit no.2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Important note:-*
this game contains 3.3J update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so remember to remove the update before you burn it~!


----------



## jimmyjam (Oct 16, 2008)

Going up on Usenet now.  Waiting waiting


----------



## mada193 (Oct 16, 2008)

so im about to test this on the wii backup loader.Before i use the backup loader patcher do i need to use wii brick blocker?


----------



## Social0 (Oct 16, 2008)

i'm testing this in a little bit on pal and will report back


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Oct 16, 2008)

Well the download is done i took the update out with wii iso update remover 1.0 and im making the partition.iso now


----------



## mada193 (Oct 16, 2008)

shadowwarrior99999 said:
			
		

> Well the download is done i took the update out with wii iso update remover 1.0 and im making the partition.iso now


Im doing exactly the same thing XDXD lets see who can test it first


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Oct 16, 2008)

i bet i will cause im burning it now


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Oct 16, 2008)

Note if you dont hear from me in about 10 mins its cause im playing it


----------



## Sstew (Oct 16, 2008)

Do you NEED to remove the update?
If so what app, should I use, I haven't had to remove an update yet.


----------



## helpme (Oct 16, 2008)

Wii update remover 1.0

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=X2IWH93N


----------



## takuya (Oct 16, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Sstew (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## mada193 (Oct 16, 2008)

shadowwarrior99999 said:
			
		

> Note if you dont hear from me in about 10 mins its cause im playing it


mehhhhh looks like you have beat me lol.mine is still making the patched ISO.For some reason im excited to play this now,hope it works.


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Oct 16, 2008)

Well after removing the update with wii brick blocker the dvd wont even boot so this time im trying wii update remover 1.0 and retrying wish me luck


----------



## jimmyjam (Oct 16, 2008)

Just downloaded, burned and loaded via Homebrew Channel (gecko OS).  No problems on PAL.  A lot of Japanese in the game though.  Thoughts on the 'game' after 30 mins?  Hmmmmmmmmmm........


----------



## daytonajesse (Oct 16, 2008)

Doesnt the backup-creator already remove the update partition from the iso?  And that is why the iso is smaller than the original?


----------



## mada193 (Oct 16, 2008)

oooo well i have used wii update remover 1.0 and im making the partition now.If this doesnt work is it worth trying without removing the update at all?
(EDIT) oh so i dont have to remove the update at all to run this? so after using wii update remover THEN the backup loader patcher does that mean this iso wont run now?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 16, 2008)

daytonajesse said:
			
		

> Doesnt the backup-creator already remove the update partition from the iso?  And that is why the iso is smaller than the original?


Yes it does. Removing the update manually is really pointless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I thought that this would be a WiiWare-game, but it seems that I was mistaken... I may try this out if it works on the Backup Loader...


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Oct 16, 2008)

(facepalm) if only i learned that 2 Dvd-r ago


----------



## daytonajesse (Oct 16, 2008)

Would one of you kindly point me in the direction of a site to snag this?  Not having much luck here...
Thanks


----------



## mada193 (Oct 16, 2008)

well im burning the disc i used wii update remover 1.0 hope it works lol.if not time to dig out another disc XD
Daytonajesse:sorry its against the rules to give out links to ISO's and roms etc


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 16, 2008)

so does it work after update remover ?


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Oct 16, 2008)

NOTE Dont remove the update the backup-creator will do it for you NOTE


----------



## daytonajesse (Oct 16, 2008)

Ahh yes, I almost forgot even naming a site is a no-no.  Thanks anyway.

Here is one you can answer though private or public tracker?


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Oct 16, 2008)

i got mine from public


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 16, 2008)

shadowwarrior99999 said:
			
		

> NOTE Dont remove the update the backup-creator will do it for you NOTE


And... Did it work when patching it without removing the update? Or didn't you try yet?


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Oct 16, 2008)

burning it now


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Oct 16, 2008)

EDIT nevermind i had to get more blocks on my wii


----------



## Chinman (Oct 16, 2008)

Played via gecko os (no forcing required), to be honest it was a bit crap, hopefully will be more fun in english

regionfrii didnt work (wiikey 1.9s 3.2e), but works with freeloader


----------



## Sstew (Oct 16, 2008)

So from what I've heard Wii Music isnt living up to its expectations,

Also how will this be any different in English?
Other than the language, Im almost positive it will be the same game


----------



## kitty123 (Oct 16, 2008)

XXXX - Wii Music (Japan), where is the download link


----------



## Sstew (Oct 16, 2008)

kitty123 said:
			
		

> XXXX - Wii Music (Japan), where is the download link




Since your new we wont yell at you.
You cant ask for that type of thing on this website.
We just discuss the games, we cant tell you where to get them.


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Oct 16, 2008)

Well out of what i played of it its good however it would be better if i could understand it :/

7 out of 10 would be a 9 out of 10 if i could understand it


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 16, 2008)

Sstew said:
			
		

> So from what I've heard Wii Music isnt living up to its expectations,
> 
> Also how will this be any different in English?
> Other than the language, Im almost positive it will be the same game



I'm seeing some mixed impressions actually.. and considering that most expectations were negative, it's doing better than expected


----------



## tatumanu (Oct 16, 2008)

ugh ... i just tried it ... really sucks ... and i cant get into playing the drums probably because i have no balance board, i mean unless i didnt figure out to go play the drums ( like Ravi was doing in the conference) ... but looks like it just blocked me from using it just cause i dont have a balance board .... sucks so bad.


----------



## Sstew (Oct 16, 2008)

tatumanu said:
			
		

> ugh ... i just tried it ... really sucks ... and i cant get into playing the drums probably because i have no balance board, i mean unless i didnt figure out to go play the drums ( like Ravi was doing in the conference) ... but looks like it just blocked me from using it just cause i dont have a balance board .... sucks so bad.





That sucks, but yeah the E3 demo was real cool, Too bad I dont have a balance board either.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 16, 2008)

For those who are stupid:

There is no download link.
We won't tell you where to find it.
We just post the news of the dump.
You will be banned if you request links or files.


----------



## Rammoth (Oct 16, 2008)

I just played it and there's a shitload of text, so it's better to wait for the american release. However, my expectations were low of this title, but it's fun to play after all. Not sure how long it will last and I'm gonna need the English version for it to properly understand what's possible and all.

*EDIT: Oh right, I forgot to add. I burned it using brickblocker and it wouldn't let me play it (black screen). After I used freeloader first and then inserted the brickblocked Wii Music it played.


----------



## Social0 (Oct 16, 2008)

I played it for an hour on a Pal 3.2 Wii.

I removed the update and the game gave a black screen. I then burned a version with the update untouched and loaded it using GeckoS and it worked just fine.

A lot of text but it's easy to navigate in the menu's.

It's a game where you're wondering what the hell the point is but it's fun for a little while!


----------



## Sstew (Oct 16, 2008)

Burned it, am Running a NTSC Wii

I didnt force anything, and it didnt run (Black screen) 
Forced NTSC (Black Screen)

Any ideas?


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Oct 16, 2008)

sstew dont remove the update for one just use the backup-creator on it


----------



## Gus122000 (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh










my










god





That was the worst hyped up Nintendo game ever. The controls were just so bad. Sort of think of like samba de amigo bad controls and multiply that by like 5.
This game was meant for five year olds (no shit) You can pretty much press buttons randomly and it'll turn into a song (kind of hard to explain it's the sort of thing you have to see for your self) I can't believe it took this long to develop.

EDIT: I don't mean to sound ungrateful (after all it's free)  but I would not pay a dollar over 20$ for this.


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 17, 2008)

I loaded it using Gecko and it works, but it's all in red. Do I have to force a video mode?


----------



## Jockel (Oct 17, 2008)

i dunno, are you using rgb cables? try component or composite.

@wiimusic: i really liked it so far. 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> You can pretty much press buttons randomly and it'll turn into a song (kind of hard to explain it's the sort of thing you have to see for your self)


 it's called pentatonic scale. btw you're not supposed to play wrong notes, so why should you? so it's just the rhythm you have to worry about.


----------



## Social0 (Oct 17, 2008)

You gotta admit it's almost completely aimed at kids.


----------



## otto888 (Oct 17, 2008)

Can anyone tell me a step by step on how to run with backup launcher 0.1 with cios fix?(I prefer PM so It'll pop out at me)


----------



## ilovemywii (Oct 17, 2008)

Have a JAP Wii 3.3J and then Wii Music updated again to 3.3J. Then the Disc Cannot be read (only this disc, all other wii discs work fine). Problem is that it is a Wii-Scrubbed disc?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 17, 2008)

Social0 said:
			
		

> You gotta admit it's almost completely aimed at kids.


But still, it is fun


----------



## shamantimk (Oct 17, 2008)

yea played it the for like 2 hours with my brother and sister, real fun


----------



## rikuumi (Oct 17, 2008)

This game isnt good isnt bad but kids.. just play guitar hero or rock band.


----------



## Rammoth (Oct 17, 2008)

rikuumi said:
			
		

> This game isnt good isnt bad but kids.. just play guitar hero or rock band.



This game has got nothing to do with either of those games... at all.


----------



## damnet (Oct 18, 2008)

Words cannot express how ridiculous this "game" is... hell maybe my 5 year old niece will enjoy it...


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Oct 18, 2008)

damnet said:
			
		

> Words cannot express how ridiculous this "game" is... hell maybe my 5 year old niece will enjoy it...



Have you played all the game modes? C'mon guys, give this game a chance, it's very enjoyable...even for adults! This game is not only about notes, it's mainly about rhythm.


----------



## sazzywoo (Oct 18, 2008)

Did the usual changed to pal blocked update stuck it in geckos 1.7 burned at 8x dvd +r works fine.  The only bit im any good at is the balance board &  conducting  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 don't half make your arm ache.  I get zero in the rest  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cos i don't have a clue what im really doin lol & the japanese just luv putting in loads of boring text in.  We get to go through this all over again when the american version comes out next week


----------



## sekhu (Oct 18, 2008)

ign gave this an awesome 5/10, but that's just one review


----------



## Rammoth (Oct 18, 2008)

sekhu said:
			
		

> ign gave this an awesome 5/10, but that's just one review



1up.com gave it a 9
NintendoWorld gave it a 9
Gamespy gave it a 7
IGN gave it a 5


I, myself, would go with Gamespy's rating.


----------



## GamerzInc (Oct 18, 2008)

Not exactly a game.  You can't really make music either, but you can adjust it.  I dunno, sometimes I just find myself letting go when playing and really enjoying it.  The piano is my favorite instrument on here.  It reminds me of electroplankton which I loved.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 19, 2008)

GamerzInc said:
			
		

> ...It reminds me of electroplankton which I loved.



A lot of critics didn't seem to quite get that piece of software, either. To me, both titles offer something relevant to the systems their on, regardless of whether or not they can be considered bona fide "games." My take on IGN's review of Wii Music is game snobbery. Meh...a game (or whatever) can still be good, in my opinion, even if it doesn't necessarily appeal to me. Many critics don't seem to agree with that.


----------



## berlinka (Oct 19, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> GamerzInc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wise words. Couldn't agree more. To me Elektroplankton is one of the most special "games" on the DS, I guess I can appreciate this one too.


----------



## cepheus (Oct 21, 2008)

ratings ranging from 9 to 5.

reminds me of wii sports indeed =D


----------



## Fat D (Oct 21, 2008)

does it require IOS37 or can we brickblock it away?


----------



## boachan2006 (Nov 8, 2008)

Wii Music seems to be happy. 
Thank you.


----------

